# whos from NYC/LI



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

just curious.............. 

-Robb-


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i'm over here in lynbrook!!!


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

cool.........my girl lives in Valley Stream.............. 

-Robb-


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

there are a couple more peeps from l.i. on here as well


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

nice........im from Queens..........

-Robb-


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

queens...rosedale


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

Queens...........Flushing


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Brooklyn!


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

im in richmond hill i work in flushing


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

LI HERE


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

George/ GTW00 is from LI- carle place


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

Yonkers NY


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

yes, thank you jenn, i be in da hizzy


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

i left long island in august...lived in smithtown my whole life...im here for christmas though  (my 21st birthday too)


----------



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

im over here in freeport be anywhere in 20. speed freak. Y55


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

GRIZZ00 said:


> *im over here in freeport be anywhere in 20. speed freak. Y55 *


 sounds like me............ 
the 20 minute part, that is..........


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

GRIZZ00 said:


> *im over here in freeport be anywhere in 20. speed freak. Y55 *



lmao


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

west babylon long island


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

YOYOYO West Islip, LI in the rizza.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

I am from Brooklyn.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Bayside Queens here..


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

RBa2kMax said:


> *Bayside Queens here..  *


 what up RBa


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm over in Sound beach Long Island


----------



## Jindun (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm from Hicksville...and yes that's really the town name.


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

Great Neck in da house fo sheezeeee


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

wow all of us Li/Ny boys got to meet up one day....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I was born in Queens, but moved to Orlando.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what part of queens?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Jamaica


----------



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

hey folkzs, i'm from queens... i'm new to this, so 'm glad to see there is a place for nissan enthusiast.. i was wondering if you guys know if there is anyone that makes a turbo manifold (exhaust) for a 1.6.. thanks...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

hotshot. http://nissanperformancemag.com/projects/project200sx.php

Did somebody say meet?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah you going to set one up?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe you should. 
Maybe Dex will be having one as soon as it starts to warm up...Its better that way since people can eat, do installs, and be indoors.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I want a meet now....

well I can always go and hang out with the honda boys over on the rockaway


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL...want a meet now....its 32*  I got no problem with that though....we can meet up and go chill in the mall or something...pick up some chicks


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I yeah they an just climb over the car seats....lol

I have been talking with some friends and we will be looking for a garage to rent so we can tune and chill... and throw little parties// I will keep you updated though


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

We have meets every other friday. 

Rain:










Snow:










Sun & Shine:










The meets as of late have been to get the group together to discuss what we are doing. What parts are being installed etc.

I just love to get out of the house and drive my car.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

see dre.... a little cold don't stop anyone... 
I gotta get out and drive my car to


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Cold nevers stops me....I'm at work when their meets are going on...thats all. Cold...lol...strangely I now find myself doing work on the car in 30* weather.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah I am about to do my header install tom. while it is snowing...lol


----------



## Ruth'Less (May 1, 2002)

Jamaica, Queens!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

That you Travis? haven't seen you SE-R guys in a while.


----------



## Ruth'Less (May 1, 2002)

Yeah, its me. I haven't had my NX in about two months, I was having the motor rebuilt though I should have it back by tomorrow. Oh yeah it's turboed now!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Is it just me, or are N/A se-rs getting harder and harder to find around here nowadays?


----------



## Ruth'Less (May 1, 2002)

Yeah it is getting real hard to find NA SE-R's. Rich is about to be turbo real soon too.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn, seems like I'll have to go turbo to keep up with you guys again.


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

seems like ill be one of the slower sr20's in the whole of ny come summer, is anyone building a all motor sr20 these days i think thats what im gonna end up doing


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I am right along with you......
I will be going all motor.... can't afford to build up the auto tranny for boost so I will stay the N/A way...


----------



## Ruth'Less (May 1, 2002)

Hey STAY TUNED, you are not really All Motor anyway, you rember that big shot of go fast juice you have!


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

no more juice man tranny couldnt handle it and the dealership said this was the last time they are changing it so thats it for me i got cams and gears but dont know when ill put them in


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

bayside, queens


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

queens, bayside


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

all of us L.I. boys gotta get together and meet up one day...


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

I know some of the guys are talking about another RIIS Park meet. We should be able to blow out last years numbers.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Riis Park would be cool again....hope the "cops" dont pull me over again.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

andre said:


> *Riis Park would be cool again....hope the "cops" dont pull me over again.  *


This time you can call them over and get them eating. Then cut out like a maniac. Hahahaa


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL ^^


----------



## Jindun (Aug 1, 2002)

Anyone on LI up for a DPA trip this saturday?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

Oceanside LI, yo, we should all met up for import Xpression in flushing at flushing mall 3/29/03


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

anyone up for e-town on a wednesday test and tune night?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Bobby I think some people on the sr20 forum are going this Wednesday night also....I'll try to see if I can come too....depends on what time I leave school etc.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

I am hoping to be at Englishtown Wednesday the 26th.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah let me know andre.... I really want to run my car...

I can get out of work early if I have to...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

No-go for me.


----------



## moce7 (Sep 15, 2002)

i'm from coram, LI


----------



## moce7 (Sep 15, 2002)

pickin my 90 silvia up in 3 weeks


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

Hey i'm a newbie from Central Islip (L.I.)... i'm upstate in college right now but keep up the posts for meets this summer, i'd love to get in on that... also anyone know where and when we can get some track time (1/4 mile or roadcourse i like it all).......


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Well....there's englishtown, island raceway (and a couple others I think)...plus there's autocrossing at the Meadowlands and Nassau Colliseum sometimes.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

my92ser said:


> *Hey i'm a newbie from Central Islip (L.I.)... i'm upstate in college right now but keep up the posts for meets this summer, i'd love to get in on that... also anyone know where and when we can get some track time (1/4 mile or roadcourse i like it all)....... *


We have a 1/4 mile track in the Hamptons, I will be going on 4/12 your more than welcome to come if you back from college. Here is a link for the track:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19245


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *We have a 1/4 mile track in the Hamptons, I will be going on 4/12 your more than welcome to come if you back from college. Here is a link for the track:
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19245 *



how come you didn't invite me or andre  


j/k

I never knew that there was a track out there


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *how come you didn't invite me or andre
> 
> 
> j/k
> ...


I invited everyone, that is what that link in the post is, are you guys interested in going?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I would really like to run my automatic...

But i am down for a trip out there...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Shit ... I have a wedding...to go to
you know what this really sucks....


Next time you are going to run out there let me know I am down for it...


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

cool.. i'll be around... i could come run my car on my shitty shitty tires i guess... if i can get away from the overbearing family i'll head out... thanks for the info...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

we got to set something up for all of us to get together and go to the track and I will be there


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Dont think I would make it either....gotta work...need the $$


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

between school and work you are the most busy person I know


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *between school and work you are the most busy person I know  *


LOL...gotta do what I gotta do to survive....I just got home from work at 2 am, and I wont be home from school tomorrow till around 9-9:30 pm.


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

meeeee..... i from long island 2........... just bought my 03 s-er spec v... and love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey lady, welcome home  

NYPD girl....hmmmm.....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## drubin (Aug 5, 2002)

*hello*

I live in brooklyn and work in new rochelle. Hey nypdgirl -- you speed?


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

U guys should come and meet us........every mon @ the burger king parking lot there is going 2 B a small show...and no im not racing yet!!!!!! when i get my turbo and intake then well talk lol....... oh yeah the BK is on wantagh ave


----------



## Jindun (Aug 1, 2002)

TURBO?!


Dammit, I want one.


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

brentwood


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

im in corona queenz ...looking for sum spec-v rims


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

WILDACEX187 said:


> *im in corona queenz ...looking for sum spec-v rims *


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

Queens Village NY ------checking in---------SR20DEVELOPMANT NYC


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

What up peoples!!!!!
Glen Cove, L.I. Representin'!!!!!!!
What up with the meets?????????


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

Vyzhn77 said:


> *What up peoples!!!!!
> Glen Cove, L.I. Representin'!!!!!!!
> What up with the meets????????? *


saturday night's on DPA behined wendy's
thursday bk wantaugh
tuesday nights BALDHILL

AND THIS SUNDAY JUNE 1ST AT BALDHILL "ISLAND FEST '03"


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

At the risk of sounding like a newbie, what's DPA?
Can i get directions to these meets.
I'll be comming from Glen Cove, on the North Shore


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

Vyzhn77 said:


> *At the risk of sounding like a newbie, what's DPA?
> Can i get directions to these meets.
> I'll be comming from Glen Cove, on the North Shore *


DPA is DEER PARK AVENUE in DEER PARK off the SOUTHERN STATE PKWY


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

Which exit?
Is it far from the Parkway?


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

Vyzhn77 said:


> *Which exit?
> Is it far from the Parkway? *


from glen cove i would prolly come via the LIE to DEER PARK AVE RT 231 S


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

I was thinkin L.I.E myself!
Yo, I added you to my buddy list sun, aiight?


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

Vyzhn77 said:


> *I was thinkin L.I.E myself!
> Yo, I added you to my buddy list sun, aiight? *


OK COOL, YO YA GOT AOL OR AIM 

SOUND2NR ON AOL OR AIM

SOUND2NR_99 ON MSN


----------



## moce7 (Sep 15, 2002)

cant wait to get my car finished so i can meet up with you guys...this is killing me...


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

moce7 said:


> *cant wait to get my car finished so i can meet up with you guys...this is killing me... *


It's all good yo, all the hook ups are worth the wait, ya heard!!!
I have some work 2 do myself b4 I can floss with the big boys....
HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

